# help me please, I need a new bike



## whiskeytango42 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am 5'6" male, 250 lbs currently riding my daughters mongoose full suspension 24" around the neighborhood to get some cardio and am having a blast. When your done laughing I could really use your advise. I live in bakersfield ca. Ive been to the local shops and seem to be way more confused about what I should be riding. My budget is between $500 and$750. As i build my endurance and strength and lose some weight, I would like to move on to the bike path and some beginner trails and ultimately Mammoth ski resort in the summer to try some downhill stuff. My local shops carry cannondale, specialized, trek, and raliegh bikes. Im pretty sure I want a hardtail w front suspension and and disc brakes. Questions are 1) 26" or 29" ? and 2) make and model. I am somewhat partial to the shop that carries raliegh as they have been around a long time and the sales people do seem to have a great deal of knowledge. They are telling me to get either the raleigh talus sport 29er or the talus 5.0 or 8.0 They also mentioned a gt but i cant remember the model


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

The 26 vs 29er is a rider preference. 29 seems to be a little more preferred now. What you really have to decide is if a tier 1 bike is worth more to you then a lower specd tier 2 bike. Learn a bit about the part levels.

What I mean by tiers is (Say Specialized)
Tier 1 Hard Rock
Tier 2 Rock Hopper

The Upper Level Hard Rock will be heavier, but will likely be specd better then the lower level Rockhopper.

250lbs is a little dangerous to be riding most bikes but as long as you aren't to hard you should be fine.

In any case ride all of your choices and pick the one you like best.

Your other choice is to buy online. Bikesdirect will give you significantly more bang for the buck. 
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_trail08.htm
^^^That one is 595 to your door^^^ and is about a 900 Dollar bike.


----------



## firemark (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm your height, but 150lbs. I found a nice used Trek 820 ST with a 16" frame on Craigslist for $150 this past weekend. It seems pretty sturdy, and it may work for you. Of course, I'm a newb, so I may be incorrect.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

I say just keep reading here until something grabs you. Youre headed in the right direction with a good LBS (local bike shop) that treats you right. Dont be in a hurry. Check your Craigslist too. I have seen some great deals but its like finding a needle in a haystack with the bazillion Wallyworld bikes on there. With the Bikes Direct website you will have to put the bike together and adjust everything or pay your LBS to do it.

FWIW Im 250# myself and have had no problems w/ my Fuji. http://2009.fujibikes.com/Mountain/29er/Tahoe29Comp.aspx Im taller than you which is why I went with a 29er. Take the 2 Raleighs (29er & Talus 8.0) for a spin to see if you can really notice a difference. Goood luck and make sure to post pics when youve decided.


----------



## JPW0504 (May 16, 2011)

austanian said:


> The 26 vs 29er is a rider preference. 29 seems to be a little more preferred now. What you really have to decide is if a tier 1 bike is worth more to you then a lower specd tier 2 bike. Learn a bit about the part levels.
> 
> What I mean by tiers is (Say Specialized)
> Tier 1 Hard Rock
> ...


250 to big for a bike come on i weigh that and ride a trek 4300 with guys from the local bike shop who all have full suspension bikes on some pretty decent rocky rooty trails and small drops and my bike is showing no signs of wear but to the op definatley get a bike with double walled rims like the trek 4300 unless the bike has a weight limit ride plus trek warrantys their frame for life


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

JPW0504 said:


> 250 to big for a bike come on i weigh that and ride a trek 4300 with guys from the local bike shop who all have full suspension bikes on some pretty decent rocky rooty trails and small drops and my bike is showing no signs of wear but to the op definatley get a bike with double walled rims like the trek 4300 unless the bike has a weight limit ride plus trek warrantys their frame for life


Almost all bikes have a 250 weight limit. I don't doubt that it would void the warranty but they wont know about that. I am just warning him.


----------



## whiskeytango42 (Jul 6, 2011)

thanx for the great responses. I think im gonna stick with the local bike shops because im concerned about warranty issues. especially with the fact that im pushing weight limits. Plus im partial to doing buisness close to home to keep the economy going locally. I also think you should know that riding around my neighborhood entails both street and dirt. In my lighter days I did a lot of bmx,even raced. that was about 25years ago, but I am catching back on pretty quick ,but know the wallyworld bike im on isnt gonna last very long at this rate. I was hoping on maybe getting some insight on the specific brands ive listed since they are the best thing available to me locally. I really appreciate all the help I can get on this


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

whiskeytango42 said:


> thanx for the great responses. I think im gonna stick with the local bike shops because im concerned about warranty issues. especially with the fact that im pushing weight limits. Plus im partial to doing buisness close to home to keep the economy going locally. I also think you should know that riding around my neighborhood entails both street and dirt. In my lighter days I did a lot of bmx,even raced. that was about 25years ago, but I am catching back on pretty quick ,but know the wallyworld bike im on isnt gonna last very long at this rate. I was hoping on maybe getting some insight on the specific brands ive listed since they are the best thing available to me locally. I really appreciate all the help I can get on this


They all have the same components at the price range. Raleigh will likely give you a little better components, because their name is worth the least. Learn component levels. At your price range everything should be Alivio or Deore. For your front shock avoid the dart 1.


----------



## JPW0504 (May 16, 2011)

*from trek website*

Is there a weight limit for your bikes?
Yes, we do have a weight limit on our bikes and they are as follows:

Rider weight limit of 275lbs

Road bikes with drop type handlebars
Triathlon, time trial or Speed Concept bicycles
Cruisers with large 26" tires and swept-back handlebars
Bicycles that fold

Rider weight limit of 300lbs

Hybrid bicycles with 700c wheels, tires larger than 28c, and flat handlebars
City bicycles: hybrids with special equipment
Cyclocross bicycles: with drop type handlebars, knobby 700c tires, and cantilever or disc brakes
Mountain bikes of all types including: standard, race, cross-country, heavy-duty, trail, all-mountain, freeride, and jumping bikes of both the hardtail and full suspension variety

Combined Rider weight limit of 550lbs:

Tandem bicycles

just to let you know trek at least builds for heavy riders


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

I hope you don't mind me piggy backing off this topic but I too need suggestions. I cant start any topics cause I'm new here. 

Back in March I bought a Giant Revel 2 from a local bike shop. I used it for commuting and riding on weekends. About 6 weeks later it was stolen from work. I need a new bike now. The problem is my budget. I'm stuck at paying $300 or less. I was thinking about getting a bike from walmart but then quickly changed my mind. Can anyone recommend a bike that might fit in my price range? 

This bike will be used on the street and some very light trails. I greatly appreciate any help.


----------



## whiskeytango42 (Jul 6, 2011)

if your stuck on a budget that low I would definetly recommend buying used. Craigslist is great, yard sales/ estate sales are even better , if you know what your looking at. A cell phone with internet is a great help at yard sales I found a trek 4000, probably about 10 years old but still in good condition for 150 on craigslist in my town a couple of weeks ago. another option if you know how to work on bikes is bikesdirect.com. I personally am not going through bikesdirect.com because im going for the local bike shop experience and worried about warranty issues


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't forget about bikesdirect.com if you are on a serious budget and want a decent bike, that's the way to go. It never hurts to support your LBS, but if you don't have the cash, you don't have the cash. Assuming you'll be able to adjust everything on your own, try that site.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I just started looking into bikesdirect.com. I'm essentially still a noob with bikes so I don't know if it would be right for me. I'm really good at building things though so I'm kind of up in the air about them. I'm also thinking maybe I should just wait another month and gather the extra $120 it would take to get another Giant Revel 2. 

Looking on craigslist I found a Specialized Stumpjumper M2 18" for $285. Can anyone tell me if that's good or bad. Also, I'm about 5 ft 10 in, would that bike generally fit someone my size. I would generally just go give it a test ride but it's about 35 miles from my house so I'm just trying to figure it it would be worth it. 

Again, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

JognnyDangerX2 said:


> I hope you don't mind me piggy backing off this topic but I too need suggestions. I cant start any topics cause I'm new here.
> 
> Back in March I bought a Giant Revel 2 from a local bike shop. I used it for commuting and riding on weekends. About 6 weeks later it was stolen from work. I need a new bike now. The problem is my budget. I'm stuck at paying $300 or less. I was thinking about getting a bike from walmart but then quickly changed my mind. Can anyone recommend a bike that might fit in my price range?
> 
> This bike will be used on the street and some very light trails. I greatly appreciate any help.


You will need to get 120 extra dollars. (Dawed Haymaker 1500) The first decent bike I can think of costs 419. Otherwise you will need to find a gem off of ebay.

At 300 there are some entry level bikes. 
North Rock Xc6 (coscto) 300
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/hay1000xi.htm
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/windsor_cliff4500_x_sale.htm
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/gravity/basecamp_2.htm

these are the cheapest bikes I would actually consider real mtn bikes.


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

JognnyDangerX2 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I just started looking into bikesdirect.com. I'm essentially still a noob with bikes so I don't know if it would be right for me. I'm really good at building things though so I'm kind of up in the air about them. I'm also thinking maybe I should just wait another month and gather the extra $120 it would take to get another Giant Revel 2.
> 
> Looking on craigslist I found a Specialized Stumpjumper M2 18" for $285. Can anyone tell me if that's good or bad. Also, I'm about 5 ft 10 in, would that bike generally fit someone my size. I would generally just go give it a test ride but it's about 35 miles from my house so I'm just trying to figure it it would be worth it.
> 
> Again, any advice is appreciated.


If the Stump Jumper is lightly used get it.

Again the best new choice is to wait till you have 419 and get the Dawes 1500
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/hay1500xi.htm


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Im going to check out those bikes on bikesdirect. Thanks a bunch.

I still would like to know if an 18" bike is appropriate for someone my height. Can anyone comment on that or what would generally be the best size for me. Again, Im 5'10".

Thanks again.


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

18 Should be okay for 5'10. I am 6'1 and use 19s. (They are a little small but 21s are to big for me.) 

Again I would avoid the 300 dollar ones and get the 419 one. The parts just wont take a beating like the others. My worry for you is that you will lose another bike to theft. Find a 50 dollar beater for driving to work and use you mtn bike for mtn biking.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh believe me, my fear is also getting my bike stolen again. I dont think I felt so sad in ages. 

Anyways, 2 days after my bike was stolen, my job security had bike lockers built specifically for employees. It just happens that my stolen bike was the one that got the ball rolling on this. So no matter what kind of bike I get, I will have a personal storage space that I can keep it in that will not only be out of site, but behind a lock door.

Back to bike prices. I think If the recommendation is to get a bike in the $419 price range, I will just go get another Revel 2. I cant really say it enough, I loved riding that bike. The thought of getting a bike from bikesdirect is intriguing though. I just think it might be a great learning experience and will maybe lead to me being able to do my own bike repairs and such. I also really like the look of the Dawes 1500, but I also really like the look of the Windsor Cliff 4500. Ive never heard of these bikes though. Are they reliable and sturdy bikes? 

Sorry to ask so many questions. To many getting a bike that is $300-$400 may not seem like a big deal, but as the sole income of a family of 5, it is a pretty big deal for me so I really need to make sure Im happy with what I get and its going to last me a while.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Motobecane, Windsor and Dawes were very fine bicycle makers many years ago that went out of business. Bikesdirect bought the names (presumably for pennies) and uses them to build a very nice range of bikes. The components are as good as anything out there, excellent value for the money. The $420 Haymaker has components more in line with a Revel 0 than your Revel 2. The frames are great quality, most come from Kinesis, the same company that makes frames for many of the bicycle industries giants. Some people seem to complain that most of Bikesdirect have odd geometry, mostly about short top tubes. I can't comment too much on that, not a geometry expert by any stretch of the imagination. They tend to be a little plain looking, wont suit everybody, but all in all a great value IF you know what you want.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> Motobecane, Windsor and Dawes were very fine bicycle makers many years ago that went out of business. Bikesdirect bought the names (presumably for pennies) and uses them to build a very nice range of bikes. The components are as good as anything out there, excellent value for the money. The $420 Haymaker has components more in line with a Revel 0 than your Revel 2. The frames are great quality, most come from Kinesis, the same company that makes frames for many of the bicycle industries giants. Some people seem to complain that most of Bikesdirect have odd geometry, mostly about short top tubes. I can't comment too much on that, not a geometry expert by any stretch of the imagination. They tend to be a little plain looking, wont suit everybody, but all in all a great value IF you know what you want.


Thats great info, thanks so much. You all have been very helpful.

One last question, if I were to go with a bike from bikesdirect, are they pretty difficult to build or do they provide fairly clear directions on how to build the bike?


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

My 12 year old put his together on his own! I had to go back over it and check if he tightened things properly, help him set the seat, levers and such right, that's about it. The hardest thing would usually be adjusting the shifting, we got lucky and his was good to go right out of the box. There are tons of written or video instructions od adjusting derailleurs out there. Google derailleur adjustment. With patience and basic hand tools you can do it.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome. Im going to start looking around bikesdirect and keep all your suggestions in mind. As of right now, it looks like bikesdirect is going to be the way Im going to go. I may come back and start a topic if I need help, or just to post a picture when Im all done.


----------



## Jrsummit (May 17, 2009)

JognnyDangerX2 said:


> Looking on craigslist I found a Specialized Stumpjumper M2 18" for $285. Can anyone tell me if that's good or bad. Also, I'm about 5 ft 10 in, would that bike generally fit someone my size. I would generally just go give it a test ride but it's about 35 miles from my house so I'm just trying to figure it it would be worth it.
> 
> Again, any advice is appreciated.


Do you have a link on the stumpjumper to check it out? All the other bikes thrown around are fine, but depending on what the condition of the stumpy is, it could be a ton better than anything you can find for $300 new. I still have a 1992 Stump that I ride fairly often. The bike is killer. It will have better components and the frame is worth rebuilding if you have it for a long time.

18" is probably pretty good for you. But fit varies pretty widely for everyone. If the person wants to sell it tell them to meet you halfway to ride and inspect it (and have cash in hand if you like it). Offer less than $285 to budget for any maintenance you might need to do.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Because Im new to this site, I need three more posts before I can post any links. (2 more after this post). 

If you go to craigslist online and go the SF Bay Area portion and search for stumpjumper in the South Bay area, you will see it. Its the only one for $285 and its orange. Cant really miss it. lol


----------



## Jrsummit (May 17, 2009)

That bike looks nice, there is also a blue one below it for under 300. It might have XT but I couldn't tell from the pictures. Go ride them. If they ride nice and the components seem to be in good condition offer $225. 

I'd much rather have a $300 dollar Stumpjumper than a $300 BD bike.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

I dont see the blue one you are referring to. Are you able to link to it?


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Jrsummit said:


> That bike looks nice, there is also a blue one below it for under 300. It might have XT but I couldn't tell from the pictures. Go ride them. If they ride nice and the components seem to be in good condition offer $225.
> 
> I'd much rather have a $300 dollar Stumpjumper than a $300 BD bike.


I would say your right about the Stumpjumper against $300 bikes from anywhere, including Bikesdirect. But against the $400-450 dollar bikes I am not so sure. How old are the Stumpys your talking about? From what I have read around here, I am no expert about older bike components, todays SL/SLX stuff which is on the BD bikes at $400+, is just as good as older XT/XTR stuff thanks to "trickle down" technology. But the Stumpys could definently be worth a look.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Unfortunately the Stumpjumper Im looking at doesnt have a year on it so I cant tell. I just emailed the seller and that was one of my questions.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

And heres a link to the one Im checking out.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/2474926996.html


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Based on a quick Bikepedia check (an awesome resource for used bike info) I believe you are looking at a 98 model there. Very nice bike, only serious drawback I can see is rim brakes and probably no mounting tabs to add them. But unless you ride a lot of mud the rim brakes are probably fine. If you can I would definently give that bike a look before going the Bikesdirect route.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sounds good. I will do that. Hopefully the seller contacts me. Too many times craigslist sellers just never respond.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Yes, Craigslist is a real pain sometimes, as a buyer or a seller


----------



## MaxMeanie (Jul 5, 2011)

also getting a new bike. Been off the trails for awhile raising kids. Found a Diamondback Recoil Comp at Sport Chalet for a couple hundred off. What do you think?

Frame-DB Recoil 6061 T-6 Aluminum Trail w/ 4" travel, Optimized Single Pivot, Hooded Strongbox Top Tube, Butted / Formed Down Tube, Sealed Cartridge Bearing Pivot, replaceable hanger
Fork-Rock Shox Tora 289 U-turn Coil, 85mm-130mm travel adj. w/ rebound damping adj.
Rear Shock-X-FUSION GLIDE RL Coil 190x51mm w/ rebound
Cranks-Truvativ ISOflow 3.0 w/ replaceable rings, 22/32/44t
Bottom Bracket-Sealed Cartridge
F. Derailleur-Shimano Altus
R. Derailleur-SRAM X-7 Shifter SRAM X-4 trigger 8spd
Brake Levers-Tektro Alloy w/ reach Adjust Brakes Hayes HMX-4 Disc w/ 6" Rotors
Gearing-SRAM PG-820 8spd Cassette (11-32t)
Rims- 32h Weinmann XM260 Doublewall Disc
Tires-Black 14g Stainless Steel
Pedals DB Sound Alloy w/ molded traction pins
Handlebar DB SL318b Oversize 31.8mm Mid Rise
Stem-Avenir 100 Series 10° 31.8mm
Seatpost-DB SL309p Alloy Micro Adjust 30.9mm
Seat-DB All Moutain saddle
Headset- Ahead 1 1/8"
Chain- KMC-Z82 Hubset (F) 32h Alloy w/ CNC Disc Mount (R) 32h Alloy Cassette w/ CNC Disc mount
Spokes- Black 14g Stainless Steel Grips DB 130mm D2 Kraton


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Im continuing to check craigslist and I see some others that are catching my eye. Are Treks good bikes? Someone has a Trek 4100 for $225. 

Then there is someone selling a Giant Sedona DX for $125. Thought sounds too cheap, but I really like Giant bikes so I thought I would bring it up. Anyone have any experience with those two bikes?

Also, are Raleigh bikes any good? I see a lot of those for sale for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

jognny, the Sedona is a "comfort bike" not a true mountain bike. If you never ride any real single track and never intend to it might work for you, but most people around here will tell you to avoid those bikes.

As far as the Trek, yes Trek is a very good bike company, right at the top with GT, Giant, Cannondale and Specialized. But unless Bikepedia is missing some info, the 4100 model was only made for 2 years, 2003 and 2004, and had a MSRP of $300. It is VERY entry level and $225 is IMHO way too much for a 7 to 8 year old entry level bike.

Raleighs are ok as far as I can tell, not one of the big players, but decent quality. Not being a name like Specialized hurts the bike on the resale market, which can make them a great value for the more knowledgeable.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

MaxMeanie, are you absolutely set on full suspension? That does look like a good price, but you will always get much better components/dollar with a hard tail. Most people around here will tell you that FS bikes under the $1200-1500 range just aren't really worth it. I personally have no experience with FS other than Walmart grade bikes, so all I can do is tell you what I read every time somebody asks for advice about FS bikes. Others will have to chime in with specific info about the suspension design on that specific bike.

I also notice that bike is only available in size large, so make sure that is the proper fit for you.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

whiskeytango42 said:


> I am 5'6" male, 250 lbs currently riding my daughters mongoose full suspension 24" around the neighborhood to get some cardio and am having a blast. When your done laughing I could really use your advise. I live in bakersfield ca. Ive been to the local shops and seem to be way more confused about what I should be riding. My budget is between $500 and$750. As i build my endurance and strength and lose some weight, I would like to move on to the bike path and some beginner trails *and ultimately Mammoth ski resort in the summer to try some downhill stuff.* My local shops carry cannondale, specialized, trek, and raliegh bikes. Im pretty sure I want a hardtail w front suspension and and disc brakes. Questions are 1) 26" or 29" ? and 2) make and model. I am somewhat partial to the shop that carries raliegh as they have been around a long time and the sales people do seem to have a great deal of knowledge. They are telling me to get either the raleigh talus sport 29er or the talus 5.0 or 8.0 They also mentioned a gt but i cant remember the model


I just thought I'd mention my experience as a warning, since no one has mentioned it yet. Back in the early 2000's when I was in shape and riding a lot, a friend and I went to a local ski resort to try some downhilling. We were both riding 2000 Sworks FSRs.

I still remember sittiing in the parking lot seeing all the large travel bikes and the armor people were putting on and thinking, what did I get myself into. I had years of BMX experience also.

We both survived the day, was fun overall, but I wouldn't do it again. This was before AM bikes were out. I still remember our conversations after wishing for something with a little wider tires and just an inch or two of more travel.

I'm not saying you can't get a decent bike for the price, I just giving you a heads up downhilling, even on a high end XC rig can be a challenge.


----------



## MaxMeanie (Jul 5, 2011)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> MaxMeanie, are you absolutely set on full suspension? That does look like a good price, but you will always get much better components/dollar with a hard tail. Most people around here will tell you that FS bikes under the $1200-1500 range just aren't really worth it. I personally have no experience with FS other than Walmart grade bikes, so all I can do is tell you what I read every time somebody asks for advice about FS bikes. Others will have to chime in with specific info about the suspension design on that specific bike.
> 
> I also notice that bike is only available in size large, so make sure that is the proper fit for you.


Not totally set on full suspension. Its in my price range and I also checked out some reviews and people seemed pretty happy with it. Already went to Sport Chalet and asked if they had a med frame which they did in Cali. It will be shipped in a week so I can test it out then. I can still shop around in the meantime.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

To the *OP, whiskeytango42* it sounds like that shop is looking to set you up on some decent bikes for your price range. Like another person said, take a spin around the block with them and see how they feel. Good luck with your purchase, awesome first step on getting back into shape too. Here's something to keep you motivated. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=703637

To everyone else, he clearly said he wants to stay local. Stop telling him to look on BD or other online sites. CL is also a stupid idea because if you read his posts he said he wants a warranty.


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

Tim-H said:


> To the *OP, whiskeytango42* it sounds like that shop is looking to set you up on some decent bikes for your price range. Like another person said, take a spin around the block with them and see how they feel. Good luck with your purchase, awesome first step on getting back into shape too. Here's something to keep you motivated. http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=703637
> 
> To everyone else, he clearly said he wants to stay local. Stop telling him to look on BD or other online sites. CL is also a stupid idea because if you read his posts he said he wants a warranty.


There are two people in the thread. OPs was answered and we have moved on to dude to. Read the thread next time.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

The OP still had questions about the quality of the bikes he's looking at. IMO that takes priority over the second poster. I did read the thread.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

I went to look at a Specialized and a Trek today. One guy flaked out on me and never showed. The other tried to bump the price by $100 once I got there. Im really starting to think I should just put the cash I have now down on a Lay-away for another bike at my LBS.


----------



## PacMan84 (Jul 3, 2011)

sorry fo the highjack but cant post until i have 5 ... So has anyone every heard of gravity bikes? I had a deception well tech 2 and they both broke but i still want a 29er and have about $600 to spend. Im looking into this cant post url fail, well its on bikes direct) .. but im not sure if its junk? I went down to 2 LBS today and it seems that a 17 - 18 fram should be good for me im about 5'11 and 250

any help would be great thanks


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

PacMan84 said:


> sorry fo the highjack but cant post until i have 5 ... So has anyone every heard of gravity bikes? I had a deception well tech 2 and they both broke but i still want a 29er and have about $600 to spend. Im looking into this cant post url fail, well its on bikes direct) .. but im not sure if its junk? I went down to 2 LBS today and it seems that a 17 - 18 fram should be good for me im about 5'11 and 250
> 
> any help would be great thanks


The Gravity 29point series are very nice bikes with geometry nearly identical to Gary Fisher Marlin 29ers. The 29point2 at $550 has getter component specs than the Marlin for $100 less than the Marlins MSRP. But the poster in the Marlin vs Wahoo thread says his LBS would sell him a Marlin for $580, so at that price I would probably have to give the edge back to the Marlin because of LBS professional assembly and usually at least one free tune up.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

JognnyDangerX2 said:


> I went to look at a Specialized and a Trek today. One guy flaked out on me and never showed. The other tried to bump the price by $100 once I got there. Im really starting to think I should just put the cash I have now down on a Lay-away for another bike at my LBS.


Yeah, Craigslist gets VERY frustrating, but it could pay off big in the end. Or just waste a lot of your time. Wouldn't blame you for going back to the LBS, but last night you sounded so sold on the superior value of Bikesdirect. Its a tough decision.


----------



## non2os13 (Apr 12, 2011)

> sorry fo the highjack but cant post until i have 5 ... So has anyone every heard of gravity bikes? I had a deception well tech 2 and they both broke but i still want a 29er and have about $600 to spend. Im looking into this cant post url fail, well its on bikes direct) .. but im not sure if its junk? I went down to 2 LBS today and it seems that a 17 - 18 fram should be good for me im about 5'11 and 250
> 
> any help would be great thanks


i am 5'11 and 250 as well. i ride a medium. i can ride a large, but the nut crusher is a little too close for comfort.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> Yeah, Craigslist gets VERY frustrating, but it could pay off big in the end. Or just waste a lot of your time. Wouldn't blame you for going back to the LBS, but last night you sounded so sold on the superior value of Bikesdirect. Its a tough decision.


I went to meet with one other guy about a half hour ago and again, so much frustration. I drove 45 minutes to meet him cause he said he had a stumpjumper that was in excellent condition. He even sent me pictures. The pictures must have been 5 years old cause when I got there the bike was tore up. The tires were totally warn, it was filthy and just not in good condition. I figured what the heck, and took it for a test ride. The gears kept slipping like crazy. I was so frustrated.

Bikesdirect is so close to having my business, but I just dont know. If Im going to get a bike soon, it really needs to be as close to my $300 budget as possible. I really liked the 2011 Windsor Cliff, and its $299, right at my budget, but its sold out. Next one Im looking at is the Dawes Haymaker. I still may go with that, but the big reason I keep thinking about going back to my LBS is that I know I always have someone about 1 mile away that is familiar with the bike I have and can help me right away. This decision is driving me crazy to be honest. The more I have to decide, the more I absolutely hate the person (although I dont know who they are) that stole my bike to begin with.

All I know is that buying a bike should not be causing so much grief. lol. Hopefully soon I can get a bike that will last me a long time and can start riding again. Man, I just want a bike, is that too much to ask?


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

non2os13 said:


> i am 5'11 and 250 as well. i ride a medium. i can ride a large, but the nut crusher is a little too close for comfort.


At 5'11" an 18" 29er should be a good fit, unless you are short legged. I am 5'9" and riding an 18" framed Diamondback Overdrive 29er. It is just a tad taller than I would like, the standover is quite "snug". The Gravity and Marlin 17.5" frames have a 0.5" taller standover than my Diamondback.


----------



## PacMan84 (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks crash test ill look into the Marlin as well..


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Jognny, I understand the frustration. I went thru many of the same things you are (not the theft though) before getting VERY lucky finding my Diamondback on Craigslist. Really can't tell you which way to go between Bikesdirect and LBS, the differences have been discussed to death and to me there's no clear answer.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> Jognny, I understand the frustration. I went thru many of the same things you are (not the theft though) before getting VERY lucky finding my Diamondback on Craigslist. Really can't tell you which way to go between Bikesdirect and LBS, the differences have been discussed to death and to me there's no clear answer.


No problem about not being able to tell me which way to go. It seems like there are obvious plus and minuses to each way. I can either get a Dawes Haymaker now, or wait a month and get another Revel 2. Im going to wait til monday to decide and keep checking craigslist over the weekend. I might just get lucky. Right now, after careful consideration, I really think Im going to get the Haymaker from BD. I realy wanted the Windsor, but its out of stock. Im kind of bummed about that. It just seems logical to save $100 and get the experience of building so I can do it on my own in the future, but I could change my mind.

Either way, thank you all for the help.

*edit*
I went back to bikes direct to look at some more bikes. I saw this one:
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/gravity/fsx_1.htm

Is that a good bike? Also, whats the benefit of having full suspension rather then just front suspension? Right now if I get a bike from BD its going to be wither that Gravity or the Dawes Haymaker.


----------



## non2os13 (Apr 12, 2011)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> At 5'11" an 18" 29er should be a good fit, unless you are short legged. I am 5'9" and riding an 18" framed Diamondback Overdrive 29er. It is just a tad taller than I would like, the standover is quite "snug". The Gravity and Marlin 17.5" frames have a 0.5" taller standover than my Diamondback.


i have the body of a hairless ape. short legs, long torso, and long arms. the overdrive comp will be the 29er i get when i get around to buying one. the large frame fit me well on that bike. a large in specialized 29ers were too tall for me though.


----------



## PacMan84 (Jul 3, 2011)

is a fuji bike better than a Gravity usually im trying to compare the Fuji nevada 29er 1.0 and the Gravity 29 point 2.. The Fuji is sold at my local LBS but i think the Gravity has better parts? The owner of the LBS also kinda hated on bike direct and the Gravity. So im not sure if that was just business competition.

the gravity is on bikesdirect dot com 

the Fuji is on brandscycle dot com

thanks again for any help


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

PacMan84 said:


> is a fuji bike better than a Gravity usually im trying to compare the Fuji nevada 29er 1.0 and the Gravity 29 point 2.. The Fuji is sold at my local LBS but i think the Gravity has better parts? The owner of the LBS also kinda hated on bike direct and the Gravity. So im not sure if that was just business competition.
> 
> the gravity is on bikesdirect dot com
> 
> ...


Yes, the Gravity has better components, hands down. Yes, he hates on Gravity because he doesn't sell Gravity. If you brought up the Gary Fisher Marlin he'd hate that too, unless he's a Trek deler too.

But that still doesn't mean the Gravity is the right bike for YOU. You really gotta decide what's most important. Is it having the best components for the dollar? Or is it having a relationship with the dealer for parts/service/fitment?


----------



## PacMan84 (Jul 3, 2011)

After all the crap that happen to me with the damn Deception.. best bang for my buck... but there's more than one LBS in my area the other that carries neither seems to be who im going to be dealing with anyway.

I just dont want to buy junk again i would like something thats gonna last and that i wont need to worry about upgrading anytime soon


----------



## PacMan84 (Jul 3, 2011)

one more question crash test.. the gravity doesnt seem to double wall rims is that a deal breaker?

thanks again for all your help btw


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

PacMan84 said:


> one more question crash test.. the gravity doesnt seem to double wall rims is that a deal breaker?
> 
> thanks again for all your help btw


If they weren't double wall, that would be a definite deal breaker, but they are. From the reviews I just looked up they aren't the best double wall rims out there, but then you aren't going to get great rims on a $550 bike. Really good wheel sets cost that much alone.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

BTW, I personally would have no hesitation with the Gravity, but if you are hesitant then you may just want to go with the LBS route. At least some shops will even let you bring the bike back and trade for something different if you find you don't like it in the first 30 days or so. If you want to read what owners of the Gravity 29ers think then check out the Motobecane forum. It is a catch all for all the Bikesdirect brands (Motobecane, Dawes, Gravity and Windsor).

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay...c213779b24ff73eba9ac32e47f&daysprune=30&f=133


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok guys. After careful consideration and 3 more failed craigslist purchases Ive decided to go with bikesdirect.

Ive narrowed my selection down to two bikes, one Dawes and one gravity, and I would really like opinions. Let me start off by reminding everyone about my size what kind of riding I will be doing. First off, Im about 5'10" and weigh roughly 260lbs. I will mainly use the bike for commuting to work and lite trails. When I say light trails, I mean more like a path. Its dirt with an occasional dip or root that I will have to go over. I may do some rougher off road later, but never anything too intense.

Another thing that I would like is a bike that can be upgraded if I end up getting bit by the bike building bug.

The two bikes I have in mind are only seperated by a $10 difference so I dont know if there will really be much difference. There are obvious differences, but I dont know how either would effect my riding. With all that in mind, here are the two bikes Im looking at. I would really like to order tonight if possible, so if anyone has suggestions, I would love to hear them.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/gravity/fsx_1.htm
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/hay1000xi.htm


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

JognnyDangerX2 said:


> Ok guys. After careful consideration and 3 more failed craigslist purchases Ive decided to go with bikesdirect.
> 
> Ive narrowed my selection down to two bikes, one Dawes and one gravity, and I would really like opinions. Let me start off by reminding everyone about my size what kind of riding I will be doing. First off, Im about 5'10" and weigh roughly 260lbs. I will mainly use the bike for commuting to work and lite trails. When I say light trails, I mean more like a path. Its dirt with an occasional dip or root that I will have to go over. I may do some rougher off road later, but never anything too intense.
> 
> ...


Your second link is to the Mountain Bike main page. What is the second bike? For the most part if you are looking at full suspension I will have to bow out because I don't believe full suspension bikes under $1500 are a good idea. I guess I can look at the components, if both bikes are full suspension and the price is within $10 then the components will be about the same.


----------



## PacMan84 (Jul 3, 2011)

really good help i appreciate u getting me started on this.. forgive my noobishness


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> Your second link is to the Mountain Bike main page. What is the second bike? For the most part if you are looking at full suspension I will have to bow out because I don't believe full suspension bikes under $1500 are a good idea. I guess I can look at the components, if both bikes are full suspension and the price is within $10 then the components will be about the same.


Oooops, my bad. I fixed the link, but here it is again.

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/hay1000xi.htm

I started looking at this bike when austanian put up a link for it. I also am thinking about the North Rock Xc6 he mentioned that is at costco.

http://www.northrockbikes.com/mountain-xc6.php

So if the full suspension one is not recommended, how about one of those two?


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

JognnyDangerX2 said:


> Oooops, my bad. I fixed the link, but here it is again.
> 
> http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/hay1000xi.htm
> 
> ...


Im on my phone and can't seem to get the specs for the Northrock but from what I know of it I think it would be pretty close to the Haymaker 1000 in component spec. Probably just go with whichever looks better to you, unless somebody else sees a glaring advantage one way or the other in the specs. Both are very entry level, more than enough for what you need right now but probably not worth a ton of "upgrades" other than maybe rider interface stuff like saddle, pedals, grips and such. Ride it, learn from it and you will be much better prepared for your next purchase.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

PacMan84 said:


> really good help i appreciate u getting me started on this.. forgive my noobishness


Hey, I've only been at this MTBing thing about 3 months now myself. I am fortunate enough to have lots of time to read, read, read the forums and look at bike manufacturers sited and learn the components so I can quickly tell which suspension or derailleur or whatever is better. Seems to me your on a good track too, just keep learning and don't be afraid to ask questions.

By the way, if you apperciate the help I would appreciate a little rep:thumbsup:


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

I too want to thank you Crash Test Dumby. Your information has been so helpful. Im going to go by Costco tomorrow and check out the bike, as long as they have it, and either buy it or instead buy the Dawes from BD. Again, thanks so much. I will rep you right now.


----------



## WeRtH229 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Noob looking for help in the Auburn, AL area.*

I have only been riding for a couple of weeks, Pleasant Hill Trail a couple times and Lake Wilmore once. I'm thinking about venturing out for a day trip next weekend. What are some good trails 45min - 1hr away? I have heard of Swayback and Westpoint. Which is better? Also I have a Schwinn Mesa, fixed it up after sitting in my buddy's garage a few years. Is this a decent bike?

Soooo lost......presh the feedback though.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey Crash Test, one more question.

Do you think this Dawes would provide a decent advantage over the Haymaker 1000 in terms of how much it can handle stock and in terms of future upgradability?

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/dawes/hay1200xi.htm

or even this one?

http://bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/windsor_cliff4700.htm


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

JognnyDangerX2 said:


> Hey Crash Test, one more question.
> 
> Do you think this Dawes would provide a decent advantage over the Haymaker 1000 in terms of how much it can handle stock and in terms of future upgradability?
> 
> ...


Ok, I will try to carefully answer your question. Either of those bikes is a significant upgrade over the Haymaker 1000. If you bought the 1000 and tried to upgrade it to the specs of those bikes it would cost WAY more than the extra cost now. But in terms of what you CAN do it makes no difference which you start with. The Haymaker 1000 and 1200 use the axact same frame except paint. And if you catch upgrade-itis and start replacing everything you would probably go to parts better than any of those 3 bikes, in which case the extra money in the original purchase was not really worth it. But if you hust leave them stock then you will appreciate the upgrades on the better bikes.

IMHO, entry level bikes like all of those really aren't worth "upgrading", just replace things as they wear out, with slightly better stuff of course. But mostly save up your money so that when its worn out and you have learned more about what you want/need you can make a more informed purchase of a MUCH better bike. This is advice I am good at giving, poor at living. My Diamondback is a rather entry level bike too and I have a list of upgrades a mile long I would do in a heartbeat if I had the money.

My two cents, the Haymaker 1200 is far and away the best looking bike on BD, at least short of the quite beautuful bare Ti frames on the high end stuff. But looks are taste, and that's a very personal thing.

Hope this was some help not just more confusion.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

That is extremely helpful and I think with that answer I will wait just one extra week, for my next paycheck and get the Haymaker 1200. Again, I cant thank you enough. You have been so helpful.

And with that, Im calling it a night. Thanks again.


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

The 1200 is a step ahead but the fork is still terrible. I am not sure why you think 370 is do able but 419 is not. The 1500 is a large step ahead in every component. IMO all the 1500 needs is a new fork, but even the dart 2 is a large step up from the ones on the 1000 and 1200 model. 

Just something to look into. The 1200 is a solid entry level bike but it the components look like a teir 1 bike vs the 1500 looking like an upper level tier 2 bike.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Honestly for some reason I just did not see the 1500. I might be able to get that one next week. I was looking at some that were in that same price range. I might even be able to get it sooner, which would be nice. I just want something fairly soon because starting in about a week it's going to be my sole means of transportation. 

Thanks for bringing the 1500 to my attention. I think while im at work tomorrow im going to read up a lot on the differences in parts so I can essentially know exactly what im getting into.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

I am in complete agreement with austanian, if you can do the 1500 it is def worth it. I was just not trying to puch the upward spiral, otherwise I would have mentioned it. I basically followed the same ascent, started looking at the $300 Base Camp 1.0, but then up to the Haymaler 1200 because it was definently worth it, then up to the 1500, then I jumped up to the 29er realm with the Gravity 29point1, then up to the 29point2, eventually I was looking at the Moto Fantom Pro for $700. Then I woke up and realized riding season would be over before I could spend $700 so I went back to CL ans got lucky finding the Diamondback. Didn't want to start pushing Jognny into that same position so I just advised within the context of the bikes he posted.


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

I definitely get you CTD. I try to keep it low. I ended up spending 450 on my Forge Sawback and I am definitely happy that I decided to buy online and get the extra in components. I think of noobs in a few categories sub 500, sub 800, sub 1000 and rich dudes. IMO the 1500 is the best bike under 500 and you would have to spend 600+ to see any significant quality upgrades. 

The Choice is up to you Jognny, but IMO the 50 dollars is really well spent. The 1500 components are fairly durable and if you get upgradeitus you can actually buy some upper end parts with out looking completely retarded. (The Fork, breaks, pedals, and upgrade to a 9 or 10 speed.) The 1200 is still cheap enough that I would recommend just buying a new bike opposed to upgrading anything unless something breaks. You have to realize that decent new fork will run you at least 200+. When your bike is only worth (500 LBS dollars it looks a little ridiculous) The 1500 seems to be worth about 800 LBS dollars. At least I don't see comparable components until 850+ at a local shop.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, you and I have discussed this before and we are definently on the same page. If I had decided to buy a new 26er the 1500 was definently at the top of my sub $500 list, though the Gravity 29point1 would top it, still under $500. The Forge _used to be_ a great pick to, hopefully they will wake up and bring the price back down.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi guys. Everytime I think I've decided I keep seeing another bike of interest. I was on craigslist and say this diamondback and wanted to know if anyone could tell me if it's good? Again, I really appreciate any info..

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/2487606757.html


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

JognnyDangerX2 said:


> Hi guys. Everytime I think I've decided I keep seeing another bike of interest. I was on craigslist and say this diamondback and wanted to know if anyone could tell me if it's good? Again, I really appreciate any info..
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/2487606757.html


Honestly component wise that bike is worse than the $300 bikes at Bikesdirect. If you like the mods for commuter comfort, and can get the price down closer to $200, it could be an ok bike. But the components on the bike are really Wallyride level, except that it does at least heve double wall rims.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok thanks. I think im going to just use a credit card to buy a 1500 now rather then waiting. Didn't want to use credit but it will be paid in no more then a week anyways. The other option is someone is selling a brand new Northrock like the one I linked to for $250. That right there is very tempting.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

JognnyDangerX2 said:


> Ok thanks. I think im going to just use a credit card to buy a 1500 now rather then waiting. Didn't want to use credit but it will be paid in no more then a week anyways. The other option is someone is selling a brand new Northrock like the one I linked to for $250. That right there is very tempting.


Sounds like a sweet deal, I would definitely look into that.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok last question I promise. 

Can you tell me your thoughts on this bike and price?

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/2488943278.html


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

JognnyDangerX2 said:


> Ok last question I promise.
> 
> Can you tell me your thoughts on this bike and price?
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/2488943278.html


The components are worse then the 300 dollar costco bike, but if you decided you don't like MTN biking you can probably still get 150-200 out of it which would be hard on the costco bike or the Dawes. That being said you are not pushing your budget. It is your call.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok, forget that then. Im going to stick with the Dawes 1500.

Thanks again.


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

Let us know if you like it once you get it.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Will do. Im pretty damn excited to get a new bike. My hope is that after riding for sometime I will get really into it and during tax season next year I will be able to get another, much better, bike and use the Dawes just for commuting. Thats the plan at least.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

austanian said:


> The components are worse then the 300 dollar costco bike, but if you decided you don't like MTN biking you can probably still get 150-200 out of it which would be hard on the costco bike or the Dawes. That being said you are not pushing your budget. It is your call.


#1, that bike is rather outdated, but should hold its value well because of the name brand


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

JognnyDangerX2 said:


> Will do. Im pretty damn excited to get a new bike. My hope is that after riding for sometime I will get really into it and during tax season next year I will be able to get another, much better, bike and use the Dawes just for commuting. Thats the plan at least.


That is what the sub 500 bikes are for. I couldn't justify dropping a grand for a sport I didn't even know if I liked. To be honest I think I did the right thing because I just don't use my bike enough. The Forge seems to be plenty bike for the riding I do (Minus that damn Dart 1).


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey guys im back. Well I ordered the Haymaker 1500, but I have a question for when I get it. I know someone in an earlier post said they are pretty easy to assemble and im positive I can do that, but what im not so sure about is fine tuning it. For that reason im wondering if you guys would recommend taking it to a LBS to have it assembled and tuned? My LBS would charge $80 for that. What do you guys think. Is it east enough for a noob like me or should I consider having the LBS take care of it?


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

Most LBS charge 60-65 I would check that. I would assemble it yourself and if there is something wrong then I would take it in for the 65 dollar tune up. It is pretty easy. (Ride it around for a week or so before you pay to have it fine tuned) Other wise you tube can teach you.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

+1 on what austanian said. My sons Windsor came out of the box with shifting spot on. But if yours doesn't then you might want to watch some you tube videos and then decide if you want to try it yourself or just take it to a shop.

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Crash (can I call you Crash?). I will for just that would


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

JognnyDangerX2 said:


> Thanks Crash (can I call you Crash?). I will for just that would


Yes, you can call me crash, or CTD, or dumass if you like. And your very welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## PacMan84 (Jul 3, 2011)

so i have my heart set on the Gravity but i came across this Giant Yukon for $300.. good starter bike


----------



## PacMan84 (Jul 3, 2011)

The down side is its also a 2008 26in MB.. also its 16 in. I wonder if thats gonna be too small for my size


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Remind me again how tall you are, I am way too lazy to reread all the old posts. Is this the standard Yukon or the Yukon FX (full suspension)? If its in good shape then $300 sounds ok, not great if its the hardtail. MSRP was $500. If its the full suspension the price is nice (MSRP $750) but the question would be do you really want FS. I don't know the Yukon specifically, but most suspensions at that price have tons of "bob" and thus are pretty inefficient.


----------



## RabEd Ewok (Jul 15, 2011)

Well it seems I have came to the right place to try and find a bike for myself.


----------



## PacMan84 (Jul 3, 2011)

The regular Yukon and im 5'10.. i was gonna offer like 250 prob


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

PacMan84 said:


> The regular Yukon and im 5'10.. i was gonna offer like 250 prob


Honestly gotta believe a 16" frame is going to be too small for you. I think it would be a decent buy for $250, but if it doesn't fit its not a good deal at any price. You can probably raise the seat to get proper pedaling, but I gotta believe the top tube is going to be way too short.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

RabEd Ewok said:


> Well it seems I have came to the right place to try and find a bike for myself.


Kind of looks like all the real vets have stopped following this thread. I am a relative newb myself, but I would be happy to try to help you if you post up some specific info on what you are looking for.


----------



## PacMan84 (Jul 3, 2011)

yea thats what i was thinking i just spoke to the guy and hes like 5'5.. ill still check it out anyway hes like 5 mins away from me anyway and im off tm .. should be interesting ill let you know how it goes


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

JognnyDangerX2 said:


> Im going to check out those bikes on bikesdirect. Thanks a bunch.
> 
> I still would like to know if an 18" bike is appropriate for someone my height. Can anyone comment on that or what would generally be the best size for me. Again, Im 5'10".
> 
> Thanks again.


As tempting as it may be, I recommend against bikesdirect for the simple reason you cannot size/ride the bike.

GO TO YOUR LOCAL BIKE SHOP. At least if you're stuck on buying new. If you're open to used, like others have said, go craigslist. I cannot recommend ordering a bike sight unseen, it may not fit regardless of what the frame size says.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Craaaaaap. Already ordered. I guess only time will tell if I'm happy.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

JognnyDangerX2 said:


> Craaaaaap. Already ordered. I guess only time will tell if I'm happy.


With what? What are you unsure of, the bike size you bought?


----------



## PacMan84 (Jul 3, 2011)

So specialized or the Gravity .. the Gravity seems to have better parts than the Specialed but my LBS sells Specialized and when i spoke to the owner at the shop he was very helpful and id really like to do business with him.. but i want the best for my money but i dont wanna have any issues with BD.. So idunno just fishing for advice again...

Id get the gray:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52710&scid=1000&scname=Mountain

Honestly I'm a sucker for white with blk:
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/gravity/29point2.htm


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

PacMan84 said:


> So specialized or the Gravity .. the Gravity seems to have better parts than the Specialed but my LBS sells Specialized and when i spoke to the owner at the shop he was very helpful and id really like to do business with him.. but i want the best for my money but i dont wanna have any issues with BD.. So idunno just fishing for advice again...
> 
> Id get the gray:
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52710&scid=1000&scname=Mountain
> ...


Honestly your continued hesitance about BD makes me think you would be better off buying from your LBS. You already know you will be getting lower level components, but you will have a chance to ride it first and be sure it fits. I personally love what BD has to offer, but its not for everyone and it seems likely to me you will always be unsure if you buy from BD. Go with what seems right to you and don't look back. :thumbsup:

You are probably going to do this again, when you have a better idea what you want and hopefully a larger budget, so don't get too worked up over the decision.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

So the saga continues. 2 days ago I got a notification that there may be a 2-3 week delay in getting my bike from bikes direct.

Since I have to wait I decided to continue checking on craigslist. Today a posting went up for a Giant Revel 1 (I really like Giant) for $250. I wanted to know if anyone had opinions on this bike.

Heres a link to Giants Revel 1 site: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/revel.1.black.red/7509/44108/


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

JognnyDangerX2 said:


> So the saga continues. 2 days ago I got a notification that there may be a 2-3 week delay in getting my bike from bikes direct.
> 
> Since I have to wait I decided to continue checking on craigslist. Today a posting went up for a Giant Revel 1 (I really like Giant) for $250. I wanted to know if anyone had opinions on this bike.
> 
> Heres a link to Giants Revel 1 site: http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/revel.1.black.red/7509/44108/


Call up and find out what the delay is. IF the delay is just based on the model just call them up and say you will take the Windsor 4900 instead. It is just 10 dollars more and pretty much the same bike.

In any case try to give some more details.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

So your opinion is to stick with my original order over cancelling and getting the Revel 1, correct?


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

The reasons for the original order still stand. I like the Revel 0 Decent enough, but the Revel 1 doesn't seem to have very good components. 

Find out the reason for the delay. If you think they are just being retarded You should consider cancelling it. If it is just this model on back order I would just switch to the Windsor 4900 at 429.


----------



## PacMan84 (Jul 3, 2011)

Took the plunge today and bought the Gravity 29er.. ill let you know how it goes cant wait to start riding again


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

I finally got my Haymaker 1500 last Friday. I had some trouble with my gears and brakes when I got it.

You can read about it here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=8300613&posted=1#post8300613
and an experience I had with my LBS and the bike.

I havent really gone on a full ride yet, only a very small test, but what little riding I did do so far, I really like the feel of it. I think Im going to REALLY enjoy the bike. Thanks for all the info you guys provided. I plan on being an active member on these forums.


----------



## lov2bike01 (May 21, 2011)

Too bad you missed out on the Northrock XC6, I bought this early in the season. Have over 1, 500 miles, awesome bike for the price. Not to mention I was able to purchase in person at Costco. Nice bike frame and components, if you have any detail questions let me know.


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi everyone. I just posted a reply in another post I started. In the reply I put my impressions about the bike I got since I just got it by from my LBS.

I just wanted to say thanks to all who recommended the Dawes Haymaker 1500. I went on a 1 1/2 - 2 mile ride and it felt really great.

Heres a copy and paste (excerpt) from the other topic:



> I can tell you right now, I absolutely love it. I think that its leaps and bounds better then my Giant Revel 2. It rides so smooth. My LBS did such a great job and I will continue to go to them. I will always recommended my LBS for bike work, but I dont think that I will ever have a problem recommending bikesdirect for bike purchases. I mean the bike is just phenomenal.
> 
> About 1/2 mile from my house is a levy with some lite off road trails so part of my ride was on that. I unlocked the front shocks and the ride just felt awesome. I just cant believe how great this bike feels. On the street with the shocks locked it was just perfect as well.


So again, thank you for recommending bikesdirect and specifically the Dawes Haymaker 1500. It really is a great bike and from just the small ride I had today I know Im going to really enjoy it.


----------

